# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Termites in left over timber!!

## boo

OK. I admit in advance that this was stupid... 
I left a pile of old timber out the front of our house on the lawn for a few months. When I went to move them, I found termites.  
Our house is on slab, and I had an inspector come to confirm (as I believed) that they weren't in the house. They are not. 
However, the pest inspector has said that the cheapest and only way to remove them is to set bait. He said it must be done to kill the entire colony, or when the timber is removed they'll just look for the house. The timber is 3 metres from the house. 
He also said this will cost just under $2000! 
Can I get your opinions on this? This is just left over timber to he thrown out - do I really need to pay $2K? Is there another way? 
Thx heaps.

----------


## stevoh741

petrol and a match - in qld only $1.49 p/l = 5l should do it

----------


## boo

Thx Steveo, but I think that will only deal with those close to the surface. It really has to completely work to kill the entire colony, so it's gotta get all the way down the various shafts to the nest (wherever that is).  
Any other ideas?

----------


## Handyjack

*Don't use petrol* - it explodes. Use diesel or kerosene.

----------


## jago

The main nest could be in the next street, so it doesnt mean that you will get them in the house. You would be wise to protect your asset but shop around I was quoted a lot less to install and dust baits.

----------


## boo

Anyone tried envirobug termite bait system?   http://www.envirobug.com.au/what_ebc.htm

----------


## terenjac

I read a funny story about ants in a camp site in Africa.   Hope it's ok to post here.   It seems that someone poured petrol down several ant holes around the camping area then went off to find some matches.   By the time he returned the petrol fumes had travelled quite some distance underground.   When the match was applied the flames followed the petrol, coming up through several previously undiscovered ant holes inside some tents.   The results, although not lethal, badly frightened the occupants of those tents.

----------


## stevoh741

was only a joke about the petrol however can the ant man with the high costs guarantee to get the main nest.....wherever it may be? I'v had a few houses and found white ants in every yard - they are everywhere and you can't get them all so I just turn my attention to keeping them out of the house through visual barriers and no timber touching ground etc.... good luck with it

----------


## boo

Ok, I have agreed to get the pro's in on this one. They are using the Exterra baiting system and did reduce the overall cost a bit. 
I've read a reasonable amount now to know that the baiting system is the best way to attack termites that are not in the house. However, it is one of the slowest methods, because they can take many months to transfer the poison throughout the colony. 
So, the bottom layer of the timber has to stay in place for now, which means an ugly pile of wood until they are all gone and I can't do any construction in that area (i.e. retaining wall)  :Frown:

----------


## ringtail

Just chuck the timber and keep an eye on your visual barriers. Keep the area around your house as dry as possible and keep any scrap timber away from the house. Termites are opportunistic little bastards but they will also eat the easiest food available to them. If your house is properly protected you shouldnt have a problem and they will move on elsewhere where there is a easy meal. At least you know that you will have to protect your future retaining wall well.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I am of the opinion that providing food for white ants in the form of bait is suspect. After all it will attract them into your yard. 
The bloke next door had them for years and had a lot of white ant attacks, the pest control man just advised him to more and more bait traps down. 
Soon after I moved in I installed a delivery pipe along each external wall then got the pest control crew to dose the lot with Termidore. 
The report prior to purchase did advise that white ants had paid a visit but the damage was negligible. 
Each subsequent application widens the barrier, today the bloke next door has no baits and no white ants. 
Termidore does not kill the ants, they just don't like going near it. I now have a 5 m barrier right around the house and no white ants (Tough wood) :Eek:  
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------

